# Polar Tables



## rbonnin (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all. I'm new to this forum. I am looking for polar tables for a Beneteau First 32. Can somebody help me out?

Thanks


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Your best bet is to call Beneteau. Failing that you can buy them from US Sailing.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not much help to the OP, but here's a site with quite a list:

Boats & Polars | BLUR


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Not a polar, but a big help, I guess that it will serve the same purpose:

http://www.fgvela.com/certificadosorc/rating2012/orcinternational/E2858_230212.pdf


----------



## rbonnin (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you all. Great help.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

What instruments are you using the polars with?


----------



## allene222 (Nov 10, 2007)

For some reason I could not find a link to this page on my web site and I am not sure it has what you are looking for but here is a list of 127 different polars.
http://l-36.com/polar_polars.php

Allen
L-36.com


----------

